# Carpenter's Park



## kilroy1117

It seems like anytime I've gone there in the past (only 2-3 times), I discover it's alot more widespread than I imagined. Walked over to the far side to find a very small boat launch and dock. I'm not sure what body of water that is (probably just an inlet to BW?), but has anyone fished there, kayak or otherwise? Just curious because, as a non-boat owner, we're always looking for little gem spots to fish. Thanks in advance for any info! :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle

Actually there are 2 ramps on Carpenter's Park. On the Munson Hwy entrance, there is a single, rather steep ramp. At the Broad St. entrance, there is a double, not so steep ramp. That body of water around the park is known as Quinn Bayou and yes, it runs from Blackwater River. That area across the bayou is a 41 acre island and it is navigable all the way around; however, parts of it are very shallow at low tide. Excellent for use by kayaks and the like. "NO WAKE" zones extend from both public ramps out to the BW River. The largest bass taken from there, that I know of was 7.5lbs. The largest I've taken was 5.75lbs. I've Bream, Shell Cracker, War Mouth, Redfish, Specs and White Trout, Mullet, Spot, Turtle, and even BLUE CRAB from there. But then, like any where, timing, bait, water level, barometric pressure, etc., apply. There is a large fishing platform at the rear of the park where lots of "old timers" used to haul in tons of Black/Striped Mullet. Alligators are prevalent, at times. In the past, 8' + gators have been trapped and removed. Most recently, two 4' gators have been spotted on the Broad St. side of the park abd one 6 footer spotted on the Munson Hwy side. At least 3-4 bass tourneys are held here during the year mostly by local clubs and one large United Way event. This is way more than you asked for but yes, there are fish in Quinn Bayou...


----------



## jaster

I have always had best luck on the double ramp side.


----------



## Jason

I usually launch on Old River Rd or Russel Harbour now....


----------



## kilroy1117

This is great info guys. I'm always looking for somewhere new to try. I can only surf fish so much until I need a break and some peace and quiet. I'm in Pace so it's also a quick drive. 

Thanks much gents!


----------



## Desert Eagle

Kilroy,

If you had a kayak, launch at Pond Creek from the small park next to Taco Bell in Pace. Bass & Bream fish all the way out to the Oyster Pile ramp in Bagdad on the BW and have someone pick you up there.


----------



## chaps

Desert Eagle said:


> Kilroy,
> 
> If you had a kayak, launch at Pond Creek from the small park next to Taco Bell in Pace. Bass & Bream fish all the way out to the Oyster Pile ramp in Bagdad on the BW and have someone pick you up there.


what do you recommend for bait? Id like to take 4yo out there thanks


----------



## Desert Eagle

Bait? Depends... I'd use crickets and worms for Bream and I always prefer Culprit June Bug plastic worms in 7 1/2" for Bass. But when you're out near the mouth of the creek and the river, be sure to have a MirorLure 17MR and some topwater (early morning) for Specs and Reds. I've caught Redfish off the bottom using Canadian Night Crawlers up Pond Creek.


----------



## kilroy1117

Alas, I am yak-less unfortunately. Unless someone wants to trade some ammo or something for one?

I definitely think I'll be going out there to see what I can find...maybe over the weekend sunrise or sunset. Either one. I've got some topwater I wouldn't mind giving a whirl.


----------



## jaster

Heck fish the ditch on the corner by the dodge dealer!!! If someone does not soon, I am gonna go wipe it out!!! I am not ashamed and I will post pictures!!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

jaster said:


> Heck fish the ditch on the corner by the dodge dealer!!! If someone does not soon, I am gonna go wipe it out!!! I am not ashamed and I will post pictures!!!!


I'm a road ditch fisher from way back! I've Slipped up in a holding pond or two back in the day also!


----------



## jaster

Lol I have emptied a many of holding ponds and ditches from all of their pan size fish!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

fished the little ditch on Berryhill by the Hayes ranch many years ago... looked better over the fence so tried to hop it and got a full blast from the fence charger right on my egg roll, body went limp and I collapsed into the barb wire opening a 10" gash from N to S down my leg ! still feel light headed when I drive by it
Back to the topic - There is a very nice little fishing dock at Russell Harbor landing past the boat ramp on the other side of the road from the river


----------



## DLo

Try'n Hard said:


> fished the little ditch on Berryhill by the Hayes ranch many years ago... looked better over the fence so tried to hop it and got a full blast from the fence charger right on my egg roll, body went limp and I collapsed into the barb wire opening a 10" gash from N to S down my leg ! still feel light headed when I drive by it


Yeah, but did you catch anything?


----------



## jaster

Hahahahahaha. There is not much in there. He has a fine pond under his house bavk there that the stream feeds. He keeps em fed well for the grand kids to come catch em. He literally has his house with a pond all the way around it. He is a Brilliant fella. I do a lot of work for his daughter now and again!!


----------



## Try'n Hard

DLo said:


> Yeah, but did you catch anything?


If you get next to the fence (don't jump it, see post above) and throw a cricket with a little cork back under the road, the palm sized bream wont let it get to the bottom - lots of fun but you can catch your limit and put em all in your pocket


----------



## kilroy1117

Not to detract from the ditch fishing, but made it out to the double ramp/dock at Carpenter's Park yesterday morning about 4:30. Didn't know really what to expect so i just started chucking a topwater out there. Day broke, and met a nice old timer who was generous enough to share some tips, secrets, and hot spots. That said, I came up goose eggs but for the education and time spent on the water, I can't complain. It's definitely a more active fishing environment than tossing a sand flea out at JB and sleeping in your chair, but I'm looking forward to some more trips out there to try and work on my fish game, which is pretty elementary really. Regardless, I had a good time. That's all you can ask for, right?


----------



## jaster

Awesome!! I have only ever had luck with plastic worms there. Casting near the grass. Throw a wiggler or cricket out while Bass fishing. Decent fish in there!!


----------



## Desert Eagle

Kilroy,

That "OLDTIMER" - was his name Ron??? Not very tall, maybe a small mustache, wore a ball cap with "kiss my bass" or one with an orange "T" one it???


----------



## kilroy1117

Yep, sure was! Super nice guy and had plenty of stories and tips to share.


----------



## Defhbra

Russel Harbour now....


----------



## Desert Eagle

Russell Harbor now?????


----------

